# How to make my chariot work with 142 rear axle



## farmergeall (Oct 8, 2011)

Phoned chariot and they don't have a conversion kit for the 142 axle bikes. Just wondering if anyone has come up with a solution for this???

Thanks


----------



## titusquasi (Jan 5, 2006)

farmergeall said:


> Phoned chariot and they don't have a conversion kit for the 142 axle bikes. Just wondering if anyone has come up with a solution for this???
> 
> Thanks


That's a good question and one I will need an answer to eventually. Right now I am using a Chariot on a Yeti 575 but with a 135mm rear. I am using a DT RWS 10mm thru-bolt. The 10mm bolt is the perfect size to fit through the Chariot frame mount and I still have enough thread contact in the thru-bolt nut to make me comfortable. I did have to do some grinding to gain some clearance on the mount to clear the chainstay.

Short story long...I would like to switch to the 142X12mm rear axle at some point. I don't see that there is any way to do this without a longer custom axle...and you would have to bore out the Chariot mount hole a bit.

The only other solution I can think of is to do some custom work to somehow fasten the Chariot axle mount to your chainstay. I was planning on doing this until I found out my 10mm thru-bolt works. I had not come up with a plan on how to accomplish the task.

If you run across something I would be very interested in your solution. Good luck.


----------



## titusquasi (Jan 5, 2006)

Something else I just thought of...if your frame happens to use a rear Rock Shox Maxle in 142X12, maybe a 150X12 Maxle would allow you the extra length to attach the Chariot bracket and still get appropriate thread engagement.


----------



## farmergeall (Oct 8, 2011)

titusquasi said:


> Something else I just thought of...if your frame happens to use a rear Rock Shox Maxle in 142X12, maybe a 150X12 Maxle would allow you the extra length to attach the Chariot bracket and still get appropriate thread engagement.


Ya may just have to add a spacer or 2 to get take up the extra space.

New bike is going to be a Santa Cruz Tallboy C or LTC.... haven't made up my mind yet if I need the extra travel.


----------



## kboth (Apr 1, 2006)

You can use a 150/157mm rear axle and include a few washers to fill the extra space. I used an axle from my V10, which has the same interface as my Bronson.


----------



## northernblades (Jul 22, 2011)

simple solutions to simple problems

Chariot Bike Trailer Alternative Hitch | | Bike Kid Shop

chainstay mount.


----------



## pcar964 (Apr 7, 2009)

I won't buy a Chariot simply because their website is so awful. They don't even list the "Alternative hitch" on the website, nor do they even show details on how the carriers attach to the bike. Any company so clueless about basic information on their products will not get my dollar.


----------



## northernblades (Jul 22, 2011)

There is an ancient proverb about Cutting off the nose to spite the face.
I have no question that the chariot product is supperior, as wel as not overpriced.
In the end it is your choice. however, it apears there is an easy solution to your problem.


----------



## pcar964 (Apr 7, 2009)

haha good point 



northernblades said:


> There is an ancient proverb about Cutting off the nose to spite the face.
> I have no question that the chariot product is supperior, as wel as not overpriced.
> In the end it is your choice. however, it apears there is an easy solution to your problem.


----------



## 100#fury (Mar 13, 2010)

There is a way now to use a Chariot (now Thule) with a rear 142x12mm thru axle - Robert Axle Project | 12mm Thru Axle Adapter for Bike Trailers | Robert Axle Project. They fit a bunch of bikes...


----------

